#ubuntu-design 2012-05-24
<bobweaver> Hello there not sure if this is the correct place to ask this or not. But I am looking for help with Ubuntu tv I have hooked in many lens to Ubuntu TV you may look at these here PART 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQD_rWTMexM   PART2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScZ2xjSAt2M   I need Icons for the launcher. Like I said I do not know if this is the correct place to ask this but maybe you can point me into the right direction ?  I al
<bobweaver> so posted some thing on the forums that has not been picked up by anyone yet here is the link to that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1985869
<bobweaver> thanks for your time and energy :)
#ubuntu-design 2012-05-27
<thorwil> are there text/old-style figures/numerals for the ubuntu font hidden somewhere?
<thorwil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/608543 suggests not
<c0deMaster> Hi, the new scroll bar is not reliable I have to hover the cursor back and forth until it appears and then I have to adjust cursor location again to catch it,  even sometimes I have to click on the active window till it works
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-23
<YoBoY> Hi, some week's ago I tried to have help and feedback for a 13.04 DVD cover art, since there is no more official artwork for that, but after trying on 2 mailing lists (ubuntu-art and loco-contacts) and here on irc, I had no feedback on that. Where I have to post things to have some kind of advices ?
<YoBoY> Hi, some week's ago I tried to have help and feedback for a 13.04 DVD cover art, since there is no more official artwork for that, but after trying on 2 mailing lists (ubuntu-art and loco-contacts) and here on irc, I had no feedback on that. Where I have to post things to have some kind of advices ?
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-24
<mpt> Just posted: Initial wireframes of "Language & Text" settings for the phone, including keyboard layouts, spell checking etc. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText#phone
#ubuntu-design 2014-05-21
<nik90_> JohnLea: Do you happen to know the irc nick of Giorgio Venturi? Or even better where I can find him :) ?
<JohnLea> nik90_, hyia, he won't be around much this week, but you should be able to find him from the beginning of next week when he will be back in the office
<nik90_> JohnLea: I am at the malta sprint
<JohnLea> nik90_, he is presenting at a meeting atm
<nik90_> JohnLea: I met him this morning, but I am not sure which room the design team is in
<nik90_> JohnLea: ah ok
<JohnLea> nik90_, we should be finished in about 40min
<nik90_> JohnLea: thnx :). Will catch up then quickly with Giorgio
#ubuntu-design 2015-05-21
<vinod777> Is there any place to add a wishlist for ubuntu interface designs
<vinod777> small things like percentage bar position, alignment etc.
<mrmcq2u> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1455845
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1455845 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio sinks nightmare to navigate" [Undecided,New]
<mrmcq2u> any thoughts?
#ubuntu-design 2016-05-25
<sladen> sent
<sladen> JohnLea___: I need to go somewhere for the rest of this afternoon
<sladen> JohnLea___: I've sent the dreaded email
<sladen> JohnLea___: we'll have to wait and see the response
<JohnLea___> sladen; thanks for the email and thanks for letting me know, much appreciated
<JohnLea___> sladen; I'll cancel this week's meeting
<sladen> JohnLea___: yeah, ta
